# Interesting Metal Work I have Seen



## rwm (Nov 15, 2019)

I gonna try this thread hoping that people will progressively add to it. I think this could provide good ideas and inspiration for creative projects. Kind of like an internal Pinterest.

I will kick it off with some things I saw in Park City.







I like functional art.

Robert


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 15, 2019)

Great thread, we do not have a subcategory for metal fabrication or metal art projects,  metal fabrication projects can and often do involve, welding, machining turning,  add some creative ideas and you'll have something unique ,or very interesting to look at and most likely functional.


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 15, 2019)

The first two are some light switches I want to do for my sons room. The rest are a guy that is at our local flea market he makes all types of amazing art from scrap. He has some good imagination just amazing. Of course my son gravitated toward the machine gun that’s his hands in the picture. “Please dad can we buy it”


----------



## rwm (Nov 15, 2019)

I Love the log.
R


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 15, 2019)

Hopefully, the switches will be used for low voltage lighting.


----------



## talvare (Nov 15, 2019)

RJSakowski said:


> Hopefully, the switches will be used for low voltage lighting.


Those devices just operate a standard wall toggle switch. There's no power to those exposed terminals.

Ted


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 15, 2019)

rwm said:


> I Love the log.
> R



So that log is a piece of 6" pipe capped and about 50 pounds of rod welded bead after bead. And yes those switches are just covers. Gives a mechanical look love it.


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 15, 2019)

Here's a project I'm working on with a good friend. He has a plasma table makes all kinds of signs and stuff. He wanted to get into industrial furniture and one of a kind stuff. He came up with this design which is all 1/4" plate. My job was cutting all the spacer between the plates sizing to length then cut and bore the .500 thick feet and table pads along with the 1.250 thick connection pads with 1/2 tapped holes. My friend didn't realize that drilling 1.250 holes through 8" of material was a pain and 16" of 1/2-13 tapped holes was a chore. Then the 1" holes for the feet. A lot of drilling and tapping All the spacers are stainless and we put a brushed look on them, steel plate was powder coated all hardware is zinc coated. Stainless was to much for him. Top is gonna be repurposed maple bowling lane with a clear epoxy finish 4x7 top dimensions. Might do a glass top option.


----------



## brino (Nov 15, 2019)

Cadillac said:


> Might do a glass top option.



Yeah gotta do the clear glass top so people can see the legs.......
-brino


----------



## hman (Nov 15, 2019)

Unfortunately I didn't take any photos ... but I just recalled something I saw on an "extended vacation" in sunny Saigon (wearing a funny green suit). The locals used to make and sell models of Huey helicopters from cast-off stripper clips, spent cartridges, etc.

Great thread, indeed!  I look forward to seeing more.  Member "Fabrickator" has done some beautiful stuff, as has Ivan (forgot his monicker).


----------



## Firstgear (Nov 15, 2019)

lightly smoked glass top...


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 16, 2019)

Great thread. Love this kinda stuff. In the '80's I was working as a mech in a gas station and saw a flatbed trailer with a really early radial aircraft engine on it engine mount pointing vertically. Went out and took a look and it had been turned into a coffee table with clear glass. It was so old he couldn't get it certified anymore so he converted it. I of course didn't take a pic but when I googled radial engine coffee table a bunch came up. Pinterest is full of them, but not the one I saw. Here's one, they only want $23,000 for it!


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 16, 2019)

Cadillac said:


> Here's a project I'm working on with a good friend. He has a plasma table makes all kinds of signs and stuff. He wanted to get into industrial furniture and one of a kind stuff. He came up with this design which is all 1/4" plate. My job was cutting all the spacer between the plates sizing to length then cut and bore the .500 thick feet and table pads along with the 1.250 thick connection pads with 1/2 tapped holes. My friend didn't realize that drilling 1.250 holes through 8" of material was a pain and 16" of 1/2-13 tapped holes was a chore. Then the 1" holes for the feet. A lot of drilling and tapping All the spacers are stainless and we put a brushed look on them, steel plate was powder coated all hardware is zinc coated. Stainless was to much for him. Top is gonna be repurposed maple bowling lane with a clear epoxy finish 4x7 top dimensions. Might do a glass top option.
> View attachment 305924
> View attachment 305925


That would be a shame to put under a wood top. It has to weigh a ton, literally. I guess you wouldn't want somebody to just try to move it by the glass top though......


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Nov 16, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> That would be a shame to put under a wood top. It has to weigh a ton, literally. I guess you wouldn't want somebody to just try to move it by the glass top though......


I dont know, In my minds Eye I can invision a split live edge plank with some nice "waterish/river" looking epoxy fills meandering the length......the entire ensemble would be reminiscent of the old railroad bridge going over the river, the kind one would jump from when they were a kid!   Add some under lighting to draw attention downward and have a glowing effect to the epoxy river as seen from above.


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 16, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> That would be a shame to put under a wood top. It has to weigh a ton, literally. I guess you wouldn't want somebody to just try to move it by the glass top though......


The glass would just lay on top of the structure on some felt pads was getting price on a pic 3/4" thick. The structure is actually five pieces legs are 2pcs each and the center section. My friend looked into the epoxy system which is really cool you can do a lot of different designs and features alittle on the pricey side if you ask me. I'm happy with natural woods with a clear or glass. Each style has its own effect on the room. I had him scale the design for a coffee table height which I'm gonna do for myself. He also was gonna make a end table version. Price point has been the biggest struggle.


----------



## ArmyDoc (Nov 16, 2019)

This is made from wood, but I would like to make one from brass and aluminum.


Also thought this was cool, although no longer very functional...


----------



## Superburban (Nov 16, 2019)

Cadillac said:


> The glass would just lay on top of the structure on some felt pads


 The glass table I used to have, had small rubber or plastic disks. I would be afraid of felt, allowing the glass to slide. Definitely would go for glass, maybe a slight brown tint. 




> All the spacers are stainless and we put a brushed look on them


Have you considered aluminum? having them anodized, could give you the same look, for a lot less.


----------



## ezduzit (Nov 16, 2019)

ArmyDoc said:


> ...
> Also thought this was cool, although no longer very functional...
> View attachment 305982
> 
> ...


----------



## rwm (Nov 25, 2019)

I am not above stealing a good design....







Robert


----------



## ArmyDoc (Nov 25, 2019)

So, how did you make it?


----------



## rwm (Nov 25, 2019)

I cut a bunch of random length hex. I held them together with a band clamp so the bases were aligned flat. I welded all the bases together. I took some pipe and turned it to 1" and squared the ends. Then I welded the group of hexagons to the end of the pipe. I made sure the cluster was larger than the pipe. I then ground the hex cluster round on the belt grinder and finished on the disc grinder. The whole thing is 304.
I'm thinking a longer one with both ends finished this way would make an awesome towel bar.
Robert


----------



## rwm (Dec 5, 2019)

CNC waterjet?

Robert


----------

